

Ask HN: Mobile startup kindly asks for feedback - rodmaz

Folks,<p>After a lot of work, we opened our solution some weeks ago. As follow hackers and enthusiasts, you are all invited to visit our website and test our iPhone app. We would love to hear your honest feedback. Just please be kind, we are still in beta stage. :)<p>http://wellknown.as<p>Big thanks to all!
Rod
@rodmaz
======
rodmaz
BTW, we offer a mobile, location-aware solution for events and attendees to
use before, during and after any event. The solution is free to anyone to use!

